# Tàng kinh cát > Hình ảnh, art, cad, cam v.v... >  hỏi cách mở file

## nguyenquan7070

em có mấy file .stl mà không biết cách mở nó ra nhờ các bác chỉ cách mở file này. em sài atr cam

----------


## thucongmynghe79

bác nói bác sai ặc căm mà bác không mở được file stl là sao ?có thể file đó ko cùng ver với phần mềm

----------

nguyenquan7070

----------


## nguyenquan7070

> bác nói bác sai ặc căm mà bác không mở được file stl là sao ?có thể file đó ko cùng ver với phần mềm


em sài atr cam 2008 mở không dc anh à. 
nó báo vậy nè Atrcam does not suport this fomat(.stl).

----------


## CKD

Mình không dùng nhiều ArtCAM nên không xác định rỏ.. nhưng nhớ có lần mình đã thử & đã thành công  :Big Grin: ... (mình dùng ArtCAM 2010).
1. Việc đầu tiên là tạo 01 model mới... với kích thước bất kỳ.
2. Trong mục Reliefs -> import 3D Model (hoặc import 3D Model for Unwrapping)
3. Chọn file *.stl muốn mở...
4. Chọn lại góc file bla bla (tới đây thì mình cũng chưa hiểu rỏ các thao tác lắm)
5. Past để import.

Bạn cứ thực nghiệm rồi.. từ từ tiếp thu nhé.. mình chỉ biết nhiêu đó.

----------

nguyenquan7070

----------


## anhxco

MÌnh dùng mastercam, thấy support nhiều định dạng, stl mở đc tuốt

----------

nguyenquan7070

----------


## thucongmynghe79

Atrcam does not suport this fomat(.stl) ặc cam không làm việc với thể loại này. nó đã bảo thế mà

----------

nguyenquan7070

----------


## CKD

ArtCAM import 3D model (*.stl) for unwrapping nè bác thucongmynghe79

----------


## Hoang Phuong

bác nào biết cho e hỏi cách mở file định dạnh jdp từ phần mềm Artcam được không, mình toàn xài Artcam chứ ít khi dùng Jdpain nên không bít cách

----------


## Nam CNC

chắc không thể thông nhau được rồi , chuyển qua dạng trắng đen rồi đưa vào artcam và chuyển lên 3D rồi chơi tiếp , mà sao cực thế , đã biết ảrtcam thì học JDpaint đâu có khó. 


Còn nếu là file 3D luôn thì chuyển qua file.STL thì artcam mở dễ dàng , nhưng chưa xài JDpaint bao giờ không biết có lưu lại file 3D đó dưới định dạng STL được không.

----------


## Hoang Phuong

ah mình mới xem google mò mẫm đc chuyển qua được rồi các bác ah, thank nhìu

----------

